# Gantt Lake - Crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Taking another stab at crappie hunting this morning up at Gantt Lake. Last attempt a couple of days ago was a fiasco as the boat motor had a dead battery so we never wet a line.
Nearby baitshop told us some were being caught on structure in deep water. It's early in the season but going prospecting anyway. Something different now and then keeps things interesting. 
We have minnows left over from previous trip and will do a little jigging around bottom timber and longline the channel in deep water. 
Report will follow.....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck and hope ya'll get into'em!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I keep looking at your post times and am impressed with your early morning dedication!.....of course if your like me, you probably had to get up and pee anyway. Good luck this morning, looking forward to your report


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck...looking forward to a positive day!!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you bought some Gulp Alive minnows.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Gantt - Fiasco #2*

I think "Murphys Law" has us by the tail. We managed to launch about 6:15 this morning and head across the lake to an area that seems to draw other boats consistently. One boat was already in the area and we watched them pull 4 crappie while we were searching with the Super Duper Humminbird 360. 
The Captain of the ship was having some problems making the sonar work right. After fiddling around running the trolling motor while he tried to get the Hellix 10/360 to work right we finally decided to crank up the big kicker and move under outboard power. Fiasco #2.....the motor would not start. The battery did not have enough power to turn the starter

So back across the lake to the landing under Minn-Kota power. Backed the trailer way out and winched the boat. No power to raise the Yamaha. Slowly pulled forward and the skeg began to hit the concrete. It jammed...the Captain released the pressure on the lift cylinders but could not lift the motor by hand while standing is waist deep water. Had to go ahead a pull forward which jacked the motor at an angle left a few pieces of blades on the concrete.

The trouble with the sonar units (2 on the boat) was apparently due to very low voltage .. They are hooked to the starting motor battery while the Minn-Kota has it's own 24 volt system.

So a 5 month old Interstate battery did not hold a charge and will have to be replaced along with a prop rebuild. 

Tomorrow I'm going back to the river in my tin can river boat and catch me a catfish and maybe a river crappie. 

J. B.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That makes me hurt!..... and appreciate my setup. I catch a lot of crappie but its because I have - sold out, done with out, downsized, spent a fortune and plan to work till I die! When I'm at the cabin I wake at 6, my pants are laying next to the bed, I grab a nutrigrain bar and chug a glass of Metamucil on the way out the door - The boat is at the dock (fully charged if I don't forget to plug it in) and the dock is 38 steps from the stairs. My first crappie hole is about 50' from the dock so I can be fishing by 6:10 if I don't have to stop off at Dookieville. 
Working a couple 50 hour weeks, then getting a nice couple days at the lake is worth it to me for now - My jobs a little stressful but not too physically demanding. 
Sorry yall have had so much trouble - Gant sounds like bad luck for now - too hot today anyway


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang......Man that really stinks!!! Try Try again....


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2007)

lot to be said for simple ,flat bottom boat,rope start ob,paddle,cooler with ice !


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a used Tracker Panfish 16 about 15 years ago. It is 30 years old now and still no leaks although I do have some JBWeld in certain places. The outboard is a 30HP made by Yamaha. You can touch the starter and it will crank right up. Never spent much on repairs, a waterpump ànd new stick steering cable. Did put a new Minnkota Riptide 70 on the bow last year. Also have a Hummingbird Fishing Buddy if I need a fish finder. I fish by myself so it is all I need. My wife ask why I don't get a new boat, but I wouldn't fish like I do with a new boat.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I bought a used Tracker Panfish 16 about 15 years ago. It is 30 years old now and still no leaks although I do have some JBWeld in certain places. The outboard is a 30HP made by Yamaha. You can touch the starter and it will crank right up. Never spent much on repairs, a waterpump ànd new stick steering cable. Did put a new Minnkota Riptide 70 on the bow last year. Also have a Hummingbird Fishing Buddy if I need a fish finder. I fish by myself so it is all I need. My wife ask why I don't get a new boat, but I wouldn't fish like I do with a new boat.




Does it have a nickname?
I have about the same boat. Wife calls it the "garbage barge". I never clean it out. It's also known as the USS Swiss cheese. It has lots of holes and had a boat mouse but he gone!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I replaced all of the wood in mine with sign making material. It has a thin sheet of metal on the outside with a silicone center. You shoulf know what I am talking about. After I go mullet fishing the floor is usually bloody. I let the rain wash it out. I paid $2500 for it years ago so if I sold it for junk I have got my money out of it. JB Weld will stop most leaks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh heck. If mine had any wood it would be gone. We use a lot of the "composite aluminum panels" at work. thin, light, and rigid.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I bought a used Tracker Panfish 16 about 15 years ago. It is 30 years old now and still no leaks although I do have some JBWeld in certain places. The outboard is a 30HP made by Yamaha. You can touch the starter and it will crank right up. Never spent much on repairs, a waterpump ànd new stick steering cable. Did put a new Minnkota Riptide 70 on the bow last year. Also have a Hummingbird Fishing Buddy if I need a fish finder. I fish by myself so it is all I need. My wife ask why I don't get a new boat, but I wouldn't fish like I do with a new boat.



I had a 41 year old 1436 DuraCraft and 37 year old 20hp Johnson both bought new. Only reason I sold them is I was getting older and needed a little more stability when moving around in the boat. I fish a lot by myself. I now have a 2006 1448 G-3 and 25 hp Yamaha bought second hand. I'm off to the river this morning


----------

